# I want to chat with ppl with social anxiety



## sophietje678 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Need a friend who has also social anxiety*

So im having my 4th therapist because all the others didnt work and i dont all of them. They all talk in circles. None of them know what it like to have social anxiety. So i asked my mom if she knew anyone who has the same as me and tere was indeed a cousin of a friend of hers. He is very kind and we get along very well we have the same problems and after 2 year i felt truly confident for a couple of hours. But the problem is hes not online many times (he lives on other sid of the world) so i thought maybe you guys can give me your skype and we can talk cause really it felt way better than. Talking to my therapists.

You guys i have respect for all of you.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm open to chatting. 

Maybe not skype video chat I'm too shy for that

:/


----------



## sophietje678 (Nov 27, 2013)

No thats ok my names sophiehoog4 add me


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

hi


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

mines on the profile, love to talk


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't have skype but you're always welcome to message me and chat


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I would give you my skype but I'm afraid I've lost my password. Either way, you can always chat on this here forum if you add people as friends.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have my skype, zeak16 .
Always free to talk


----------



## sophietje678 (Nov 27, 2013)

Well the app for sa forum doesnt work andchat is a pain in the *** so thats why i choose skype


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

O.O will there be nutella in the chat.


----------



## Topshelf (Jan 17, 2014)

hey im new here and would love to chat with ya


----------



## Rich224 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am up for a Skype chat or even on here, pm if interested.


----------



## Eversosweeten (Dec 11, 2012)

i'm always up for chatting, for anyone on this forum...
just pm me


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah sure I'd like to chat with you. Pm me if you'd like my Skype user name.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

sophietje678 said:


> No thats ok my names sophiehoog4 add me


Mind if I add you on skype? I'm looking to chat!


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello  I'm free to chat most of the time. I'll add you


----------

